
ComScore: iPad Claims 89% of Worldwide Tablet Traffic - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/comscore_ipad_claims_89_of_worldwide_tablet_traffic/
======
walexander
I wonder if Android has a chance, long term, in the tablet market. I
personally love Honeycomb and my Galaxy 10.1, but I have yet to meet a non-
techie who knows what one is, let alone wants one (nook doesn't count).

People know what an iPad is. They want iPads. They see my Galaxy and ask why I
didn't get an iPad, or say "ohhh, so it's like an iPad...". My mom doesn't
know what android is, but she knows what an iPad is, and to her the word
tablet doesn't exist, just iPads.

Android on smartphones has largely succeeded to fill in the hole where iPhone
can't fit, which was until recently anyone off of AT&T. But phones are a
necessity, a tablet is a more deliberate purchase. So until people start to
identify Android tablets as something themselves and not just a generic,
poorman's iPad, they'll continue to stay obscure.

